# a few housetraining questions...



## beccahaque (Aug 23, 2010)

hi all,

i have a couple of questions about housetraining...we have a boxer-mix puppy named bella, and she is a little over 5 months old. we've had her since mid-august. she is doing really well in general with the potty training process but i have 2 questions/issues that i need some advice on:

1) she seems to be "leaking"/marking(?) in our carpeted dining room. she is fixed and i'm pretty sure she does not have a UTI...she did have one several weeks ago (we noticed some discharge and took her to the vet, and sure enough it was a UTI and we did 2 weeks of amoxicilian and it was all cleared up). why is she doing this? she doesn't do it every day, but it's enough that i'm noticing it and am confused about it! i should mention that we have 2 cats in our house, and they tend to hang out in the dining room because we used to have it blocked off to bella so they used that as their safe place to escape her when needed, but now it's open to her. could this be a territory thing with the kitties?

2) i have read that dogs don't like to pee/poop in the same area where they eat/drink/sleep. i know this goes along with the crate training concept, but what do you think would happen if we moved her crate and food/water bowls into the dining room? do you think that would stop the habit of using that room as her toilet?  i would like her to start viewing the whole house as her den, but i know she is young and that these things take time! we are also using tons of nature's miracle to clean up her accidents.

thanks in advance!


----------

